# Camera bird box



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Again this year we have a blue tit roosting in our camera bird box for the winter. So nice to watch it come back each night.We have the monitor in the summer house (where I do most of my reading and relaxing away from phones and things), and of cause we have heating in there so it is nice and warm. I hope the Blue tit takes the box for nesting in the spring.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We have the same situation as happened last year.
During the day, a house sparrow is busy building a nest. Each night, a Great tit moves in and stays till early morning, then the sparrows come back to build a bit more. Weird. Last year, the sparrows completed their nest and laid their eggs which all hatched. Only problem was that they build a sort of dome shape so we couldn't see much of what was happening.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

We have had a nest box camera now for four years.
First two years very successful - Blue tits nested and we watched them from egg laying to the chicks "flying the nest".Also got some reasonable video footage.
Last two years the parents have started to build a nest and then abandonded it,probably we think due to the increasing number of cats marauding through the garden :evil:


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes we have had blue tits nesting in our camera bird box from egg laying through to the chicks "flying the nest" as well the year before last. Its so nice but wish we had it on video too


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have not fitted a camera into our bird boxes yet but hope to do so at some point. I would like to know when is the best time to open the boxes up for cleaning and also to maybe fit the camera. The birds seem to be coming and going all the time so never really know when they are unoccupied.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We always clean out ours late September/early October. This gives plenty of time for a second hatching for those who do this, and before they start looking for somewhere to keep warm during the winter.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

We clean ours September/early October as well.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Got a blue tit roosting in our camera box (must be a female cause the box is never a mess, she keeps it clean) The only thing that spoils things is i'm picking up a radio station in the back ground and you can just about make out songs faintly. I do not think I can do anything about it. Good job the blue tit don't get it she would go short of sleep


----------

